# giflib update failed 4.1.6 -> 4.2.0_1



## ndhertbsd (Jun 4, 2012)

*D*uring my weekly portupgrades, giflib update failed: 

```
Making all in doc^M
xmlto xhtml-nochunks gif2rgb.xml^M
xmlto: /usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0/doc/gif2rgb.xml does not val
idate (status 3)^M
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option^M
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml[/url]
/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd^M
/usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0/doc/gif2rgb.xml:4: warning: failed
to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dt
d"^M
   "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>^M
                                                                 ^^M
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml[/url]
4.1.2/docbookx.dtd^M
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4
.1.2/docbookx.dtd"^M
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/d
ocbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"^M
Document /usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0/doc/gif2rgb.xml does not v
alidate^M
*** Error code 13^M
^M
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0/doc.^M
*** Error code 1^M
^M
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0.^M
*** Error code 1^M
^M
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/giflib/work/giflib-4.2.0.^M
*** Error code 1^M
^M
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/giflib.^M
--->  Build of graphics/giflib ended at: Mon, 04 Jun 2012 09:43:14 +0200 (consum
ed 00:03:57)
--->  Upgrade of graphics/giflib ended at: Mon, 04 Jun 2012 09:43:14 +0200 (cons
umed 00:03:57)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 49: 6 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 1 failed
```

What's wrong and how to solve?


----------



## fonz (Jun 4, 2012)

Same problem here. First I figured it was because http://www.oasis-open.org was down over the weekend due to maintenance, but it's up again and yet the problem persists.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 4, 2012)

With *some* of those xml (/xmlto/ ports, one can with proper syntax disconnect from the internet temporarily for the build and it will speed it up as well as possibly fix the error... Unsure in this case, did not have any problem during the same upgrade... (see the build dependencies for that port...)


----------



## frank (Jun 4, 2012)

Same problem here.


----------



## virgil (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe you must have local copies of giflib's required DTDs (docbook 4.1.2) because xmlto invokes xmllint with the --nonet option so it won't fetch them with http.  Do you have a /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2 directory and the appropriate mappings in /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports? I used textproc/docbook-sk to install them but there may be a more appropriate solution.  I'll file a PR tomorrow if this appears correct.


----------



## ndhertbsd (Jun 5, 2012)

*giflib in /usr/ports/MOVED*

A new problem:

There is a format error in /usr/ports/MOVED concerning giflib; portupgrade reports:

```
MOVED file format error
```

*T*his is a diff from that file between two days ago and now:


```
< # $FreeBSD: ports/MOVED,v 1.2863 2012/06/03 23:28:37 pgj Exp $
---
> # $FreeBSD: ports/MOVED,v 1.2864 2012/06/05 05:14:58 dinoex Exp $
3456a3457
> graphics/libungif|graphics/giflib|Replaced by giflib
```

*S*houldn't there be four fields with a date as third field?


----------



## fonz (Jun 5, 2012)

virgil said:
			
		

> I used textproc/docbook-sk to install them


That seems to fix the problem. After
`# portmaster textproc/docbook-sk`
suddenly graphics/giflib does build, and with it several ports depending on it.

Thanks,

Fonz


----------



## virgil (Jun 6, 2012)

*Alternative XML Validation Fix*

Although the current graphics/giflib builds, I disagree with its solution for the XML validation error.  I submitted a PR (PR ports/168768) explaining my alternative.


----------

